# rhom lying down on gravel



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

my rhom is just sitting on the gravel. is he sleeping or sick. should i add salt or something. also he doesnt run get i get up close o the glass. he moves around the tank but will stop and sit till i spook him and then he acts normal.

please help


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Check your water perimeters!!!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

someone please help


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Have you done anything new to the tank ?


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Check the Perimeters that is probely what is causing it that happened to my fish!!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

If you don't have a test kit at your house, I would suggest bringing a sample to your LPS tomorrow. I know mine does free testing. Most around here do, actually... It's a nice service. There could be something out of whack with your water chemistry.

Have you done a gravel vac or water change lately? Do you use feeders? Sometimes chunks of feeders stay in the tank and rot. This promotes the production of ammonia and this will essentially poison your fish.

Just some random thoughts on what could be wrong.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

TEST the water


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

check the temp of the water... my Rhom did that because my heater busted!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Temp could also have alot to do with it!!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

my water is perfect and i think the temp is 83 degrees. now he seems just to be in the middle area of the tank. no longer on the bottom. but he is slanted when he just sits still. but he is very close to the rock in his tank and it is slanted to. so i think he is just trying to blend in. what do you think.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

laying on the side or on the belly?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Dont worry.. Rhomz are known to do just float on top of the gravel spaced out. I had a 5" and a 9" Rhom before. Used to worry when I saw this, until other members told me the same im telling you. How long has this been going on or did you just notice it? Maybe its asleep, maybe water perimeters need to be checked.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Yes they can also do the "lean" i totally forgot about it


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Sometimes water flow from powerhead /filters in aquarium can cause "leaning"


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Check for rapid breathing. Otherwise, it sounds like normal behavior.

*Moved to disease parasite and injury*


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Had to edit that my bad wrong post


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Is he eating normally?

Are his gills looking normal?

What are your water parameters? Your Ph, Ammonia, and Nitrites?

Is he laying flat on his side or is he leaning?

Jeffrey


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

her gills are red but i think it is normal, just like camo or something

water is perfect

he is sitting on his belly

i did just notice it

and she is not breahing hard

but why do rhoms seem to lean when they just sit still. because of stress or something. or does he know i am getting a new fish. i told her that the other day before i left for vacation.


----------

